# Tommy Emmanuel Que & Ont august 2009



## 6string (Feb 2, 2009)

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-community-artists-musicians-Tommy-Emmanuel-in-Ottawa-W0QQAdIdZ113274941


For those who are interested

August 19th - Québec City- Impérial de Québec
August 20th - Montréal - Salle Pierre Mercure
August 21st - Ottawa - Dominion Chalmers United Church 355 Copper st.
August 22-23 - Toronto - Ryerson Theatre


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

I was at Tommy's workshop last year in Toronto. Lemme tell ya, he's no slouch.
Highly recommend...


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Tommy is THE MAN:smile:


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

No Slouch??!! 

Tommy's awesome.

Tell him to come to Halifax. :smile:


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

There's a reason Steve Vai calls him one of the best in the world! Wouldn't you know it I have a wedding on Sat. and work the Sun.


----------



## foghorn99 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Great guitar player...even nicer person!!*

Tommy is a great human....period. He gives from the heart all the time. He tours and plays for the love of music. No two shows are the same....he plays how he feels that night....and make sure that the crowd enjoys the show.:bow:

Then....after the show, he comes out to chat with the fans. Name another top international guitarist who does that? Didn't think so.......


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

Tommy is the real deal when it comes to guitar players. Chet Atkins said so, so you know its true.


----------



## 6string (Feb 2, 2009)

foghorn99 said:


> Tommy is a great human....period. He gives from the heart all the time. He tours and plays for the love of music. No two shows are the same....he plays how he feels that night....and make sure that the crowd enjoys the show.:bow:
> 
> Then....after the show, he comes out to chat with the fans. Name another top international guitarist who does that? Didn't think so.......


He comes out and chats in the venue or outside? I'm thinking of bringing my guitar to get signed!


----------



## foghorn99 (Apr 28, 2008)

6string said:


> He comes out and chats in the venue or outside? I'm thinking of bringing my guitar to get signed!


Stick around after the show...he usually comes by the area when you can purchase DVDs & CDs during intermission and after the show.

and YES....he will sign stuff at this time, after the show. So, if I were you....bring your guitar. But first check with the promoter (fingerstyleguitar.ca) first to make sure that it's OK....just in case.

and.....I highly recommend that you buy some DVDs and/or CDs...because you'll want to relive that concert experience over and over, again.

Have fun....he really is a classy down to earth guy. We are so lucky to be alive to see him perform.


----------

